# Wild Duck??



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

So I put Sawyer on a potato and duck formula food due to allergies, but made an oopsie by giving him dog chicken-jerky for treats...
Since I really want to just stick to the potato and duck thing, do you think I could use wild duck as treats? Our family was given some and my parents think it's disgusting (I don't eat meat anyway) so it's just sitting in our deep-freeze. 
If so, how would I "prepare" it for him? Cook it and cut up chunks and just freeze them til I need them?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha I don't eat meat either, and I can't believe how I am handling all this meat for the dogs without batting an eyelash now! Anyway, that's what I would do; cook it, cut it up into the size you want for treats and freeze it on a cookie sheet (separated, so it doesn't all freeze into a solid chunk together). Then once frozen you could pop the frozen bites into a ziplock bag and keep frozen until needed. Or else you could cook it and then put chunks on a cookie sheet in a slow oven to dry it out which gives it more chewiness, like jerky. If wild duck is like anything else wild (blueberries, strawberries, etc.) it will have even more flavour so Sawyer might love it best of any treat you could give him.


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

Thanks! I guess I was worried about if the wild duck would have some sort of diseases... but I guess that's stupid since not only was it given meant for our family, but if a dog was in the wild, he'd be eating the wild things...
Now that I think of it, it's probably significantly healthier than buying duck at a grocery store or something where they're fed a bunch of crap


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah probably! When I was pregnant my doctor said he noticed that pregnant women up north (where I lived) usually had really high nutrient blood levels, which he attritubed to all the wild meat people ate. One thing is, no hormones or steroids or antibiotics in that stuff!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Watch out for lead shot - and of course remove all bones! I would strip off the largest pieces of meat, go over them very carefully for shot, then follow one of the methods on here for making chicken jerky. Wild duck should be less fatty than farmed duck, so there should be less to remove - but from my experiences with mallard, there won't be a huge amount of meat on them.


----------

